# Have you ever seen this as a sign of Laminitis? ..



## Eaglestone (19 February 2012)

Not weight bearing on a hind leg and picking it up high 

Vet has been to see him, but somehow I would have thought that if he was suffering on all 4, then he would not favour the front feet to be weight bearing over the hind??


----------



## dilbert (19 February 2012)

My boy was like this when he had an abscess.


----------



## Eaglestone (19 February 2012)

dilbert said:



			My boy was like this when he had an abscess.
		
Click to expand...

That was my first thought, but not the diagnosis, sadly  

Vet did feel that as he is 30 and has never had an abscess before and only just been trimmed, then it is highly unlikely 

I am still not convinced, either way though


----------



## nikicb (19 February 2012)

Stifle problem?  One of our ponies very occasionally gets a locked stifle and he can sometimes snatch his hind leg up when picking out feet.  Certainly no expert, but just thought I'd throw that in to the equation.


----------



## Eaglestone (19 February 2012)

nikicb said:



			Stifle problem?  One of our ponies very occasionally gets a locked stifle and he can sometimes snatch his hind leg up when picking out feet.  Certainly no expert, but just thought I'd throw that in to the equation.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  ... funnily enough he had a minor op on this Stifle, as it used to lock, but that was about 25 years ago


----------



## nikicb (19 February 2012)

Eaglestone said:



			Thank you  ... funnily enough he had a minor op on this Stifle, as it used to lock, but that was about 25 years ago 

Click to expand...

Well you never know - if it was once a weakness, now he is older maybe he's getting twinges in it.  Our pony can be funny about us grooming in that area even when there appears to be no physical problem.  Poor thing - hope you work out what it is. x


----------



## Eaglestone (19 February 2012)

nikicb said:



			Well you never know - if it was once a weakness, now he is older maybe he's getting twinges in it.  Our pony can be funny about us grooming in that area even when there appears to be no physical problem.  Poor thing - hope you work out what it is. x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and yes these ponies are funny little things at times, aren't they


----------



## dilbert (19 February 2012)

Stifle would be my other thought too. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Eaglestone (19 February 2012)

dilbert said:



			Stifle would be my other thought too. Hope you get it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## cptrayes (19 February 2012)

On what basis did your vet diagnose laminitis in one hind leg, as opposed to the much more likely alternatives of - a wrong trim; an abscess; a bruise; a recurrence of his stifle issue???


----------



## Eaglestone (19 February 2012)

cptrayes said:



			On what basis did your vet diagnose laminitis in one hind leg, as opposed to the much more likely alternatives of - a wrong trim; an abscess; a bruise; a recurrence of his stifle issue???
		
Click to expand...

Will pm you


----------



## amandap (19 February 2012)

Is that the only symptom? Laminitis worse or evident only in hind hooves is far from uncommon. I have seen my pony lift her front hooves high and hold them up alternately in a severe laminitis attack in the past. She does have one front hoof generally worse than the other too.


----------



## Eaglestone (19 February 2012)

amandap said:



			Is that the only symptom? Laminitis worse or evident only in hind hooves is far from uncommon. I have seen my pony lift her front hooves high and hold them up alternately in a severe laminitis attack in the past. She does have one front hoof generally worse than the other too.
		
Click to expand...

It's looking more like it will be Laminitis then, sadly, and I doubt I can pull him through again


----------



## Dogstar (20 February 2012)

Don't panic yet; I have been convinced several times that my laminitic has it again but touch wood its been something else minor. What is the vet doing next? Even if it is laminitis he could well be OK. Keep us posted. Good luck x


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 February 2012)

My friends horse had an abcess in his hind leg for ages, vet reconned he was compensating in the way he was walking/holding himself and consequently kept putting his stifle out, happened few times. Saddly he didn't recover from the abcess, the infection got into his bone and he had to be pts


----------



## Britestar (20 February 2012)

Is he one to gallop about? My rising 30yr old came in last year on three legs, holding a back one. Initial thoughts were abcess, but nothing could be found and it never came to a head.

X rays revealed a fractured pedal bone. Not a clue how, assume it was from charging around and standing on a stone? I decided to do nothing, apart from bute, and kept putting her out with her friends. 4 months on she was barely lame and by 6 months back to full galloping.

Could you get him xrayed?


----------



## amandap (20 February 2012)

If the vet has diagnosed laminitis here's a link to a diet that you could implement. http://www.ecirhorse.com/images/stories/Emergency_Diet.pdf

My pony has done well with this diet in the past in an acute attack.  Of course all horses are different but it's a good first step imo. x


----------



## Tammytoo (20 February 2012)

Eaglestone said:



			That was my first thought, but not the diagnosis, sadly  

Vet did feel that as he is 30 and has never had an abscess before and only just been trimmed, then it is highly unlikely 

I am still not convinced, either way though 

Click to expand...

Just because he hasn't had an abcess before, doesn't mean he will never get one!  and having just had his feet trimmed wouldn't show up an abcess if it was high up in the foot.  

I agree with you - I would not be entirely convinced either.


----------



## amandap (20 February 2012)

I've been thinking and my pony prone to severe laminitis has never has an abscess that I'm aware of and has never had typical abscess slits in her hoof wall from abscesses bursting at the coronary band. My understanding is that abscesses are fairly common in laminitis though. Just an observation of no real use to you.

I hope he is improving Eaglestone. x


----------



## Eaglestone (20 February 2012)

Thank you all for your help and advice, it is all very much appreciated   and I will be reading again, with interest.

My favoured Vet attended today and is convinced it is an abscess, so l am poulticing and hot tubbing.  He really appreciated that and relaxed so much.  She does say that he is suffering from Laminitis though, as well :-( 

He is on paracetamol, as she said that the Danilon would not touch an abscess.

Very coming again tomorrow, so will give an update.

ETS To have a Vet that you trust explicitly and your horse does too is such a relief - Motor was still in pain  and holding his hind leg up, but he allowed Vet today to do whatever she wanted ( but did have an opinion about it ... he is a fighter  )


----------



## nikicb (21 February 2012)

If they are still fighting, they are still worth fighting for.  Lots of luck, love and good vibes coming your way. xx


----------



## Black_Horse_White (21 February 2012)

My horse was lifting both his hinds high when he has laminitis.


----------



## amandap (21 February 2012)

Eaglestone said:



			Very coming again tomorrow, so will give an update.

ETS To have a Vet that you trust explicitly and your horse does too is such a relief - Motor was still in pain  and holding his hind leg up, but he allowed Vet today to do whatever she wanted ( but did have an opinion about it ... he is a fighter  )
		
Click to expand...

That's better news.  Fingers crossed it bursts soon.


----------



## JustKickOn (21 February 2012)

nikicb said:



			If they are still fighting, they are still worth fighting for.  Lots of luck, love and good vibes coming your way. xx
		
Click to expand...

This a thousand times over!!

Hope your pony is okay, best wishes for you both


----------



## brighteyes (21 February 2012)

Abscess or laminitis in a single hoof due to Cushing's...


----------



## dilbert (21 February 2012)

Fingers crossed. You can feed the homeopathic remedy silica (sp?) for abscesses, I bought mine from natural horse supplies.


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 February 2012)

Is there any news on your old boy? I have my fingers crossed for you. I lost my old mare to lami a couple of years ago and I know how horrible it is.
I hope you have good news.


----------



## Eaglestone (23 February 2012)

Thank you all for your kind wishes, it is so nice to know people care 

Also thank you for all you thoughts and suggestions.

Well, there is not a lot of progress really, but Motor is doing ok.  He has not picked his foot up at all today, although he is still holding it further forward than the other hind.

He is on lots of meds now  .... 1 Danilon / 8 Paracetamol / 2ml Sedaline, twice a day, together with his 2mg of Pergolide.  Apart from the Danilon, all of it is syringed in and he is quite happy to do that 

Vet saw him on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.  Following Vet not being able to find an Abscess, she advised to stop poulticing, as this would allow the foot to get too soft and would not be good for a possible Laminitic foot.  But to continue tubbing, as he clearly got relief from it.

He does not want to bear too much weight on it though.

Vet is coming tomorrow, as I have requested the foot be xrayed.

However I am now intrigued about a further development.  I clipped all his feathers off tonight, as I want to be able to feel for his DP easier and I found something 'interesting' on his sore leg ........







What do you think?


----------



## cptrayes (23 February 2012)

I think that's a tendon tweak. It would help to feel it, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## Eaglestone (23 February 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I think that's a tendon tweak. It would help to feel it, but that's what it looks like.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm that's what I was thinking 

This is the leg he tweaked his DDFT way back in 2002 (I think) 

Do you think this could be why he is behaving the way he has been, with this leg?


----------



## Rueysmum (24 February 2012)

Is that pus coming out from his ergot area?


----------



## Eaglestone (24 February 2012)

Rueysmum said:



			Is that pus coming out from his ergot area?
		
Click to expand...

No ... he just has big ergots 

He is actually using the leg today


----------



## Rueysmum (24 February 2012)

It really looks like pus dripping to me - or am I seeing things?  When I noticed it I wondered if he had had an infection there causing the lameness which has come to light now that you have clipped the hair off?  If he is using the leg now that would tie in with the pus starting to come out i.e. he's more comfortable.

I hasten to add I am not a vet - I have just seen a lot of pus in my time and am just recovering from an abscess on my thumb which was excruciating!


----------



## ester (24 February 2012)

not a big ergot at all, you should see franks! agree def ergot tho not pus! . He doesn't half like to make you worry am keeping fingers crossed for him and taking using it today as a good sign.


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2012)

Looks like a scan is going to be needed on that leg.  (I thought it was pus too).


----------



## cptrayes (24 February 2012)

Eaglestone said:



			Hmmm that's what I was thinking 

This is the leg he tweaked his DDFT way back in 2002 (I think) 

Do you think this could be why he is behaving the way he has been, with this leg?
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly. It's close to where the annular ligament is too, I think, and that can cause restriction in the other tendons it runs over. Your vet needs a look and a scan I think.


----------



## Rosehip (24 February 2012)

I second (or is it 3rd?) the reaction that it looks like pus in the ergot, there is 99.9% chance that the ddft/superficial flexor tendon has been well tweaked in that leg (my old lad ripped his SFT in both front legs several times), but I would also investigate the possibility that there is an infection aroung the tendon sheath that is emerging through the ergot....xx

Sorry, hope you dont mind but Ive cropped and resized the pic of his leg to show the ergot area more. Really hope you dont mind!


----------



## Eaglestone (24 February 2012)

Rosehip said:



			I second (or is it 3rd?) the reaction that it looks like pus in the ergot, there is 99.9% chance that the ddft/superficial flexor tendon has been well tweaked in that leg (my old lad ripped his SFT in both front legs several times), but I would also investigate the possibility that there is an infection aroung the tendon sheath that is emerging through the ergot....xx

Sorry, hope you dont mind but Ive cropped and resized the pic of his leg to show the ergot area more. Really hope you dont mind!






Click to expand...

No I don't mind you cropping and resizing the pic 

Anyway, what you are seeing is where I cut off his Ergot and a little bit got left behind ... his Ergots are always very crumbly and a bit like an oversized wart, so what is seen here is one little bit that's left.  But I will double check, in the morning.

Vet came out today and xrayed all round and found that as his soles are so very thin, then this is what is causing his foot pain.  Has recommended Steward Clogs all round and Farrier booked for Monday afternoon.

I asked about the swelling on his bad leg and she felt is was due to his previous DDFT injury and a reaction due to the extra strain (or something like that ) .... so not duly concerned about this 

Will upload the xrays, when I get some copies next week, hopefully.

Thank you all, for all your help, advise and support


----------



## Rosehip (25 February 2012)

Ahhhh, that would make sense!! I thought it looked like an ooze of pus that had sort of solidified, so if he has crumbly ergots that would account for it! My old cushings lad went the same - I wonder if it is a cushings thing? He always had lovely ergots and chestnuts till he came down with it, and from then on they went soft and a bit like wensleydale cheese!
Would bandaging down his leg, over the fetlock and down the pastern help Motors leg do you think? Just to support under the fetlock and the tendon area incase there is a tweak that is sore? I know there is the thing now that one shouldnt bandage tendons, but I always did with Sunny, and still do with Mel and Seri if needed. 

Good luck with the steward clogs, will you post piccys of his new tootsies??
How is he feeling today xx


----------



## Eaglestone (25 February 2012)

Rosehip said:



			Ahhhh, that would make sense!! I thought it looked like an ooze of pus that had sort of solidified, so if he has crumbly ergots that would account for it! My old cushings lad went the same - I wonder if it is a cushings thing? He always had lovely ergots and chestnuts till he came down with it, and from then on they went soft and a bit like wensleydale cheese!
Would bandaging down his leg, over the fetlock and down the pastern help Motors leg do you think? Just to support under the fetlock and the tendon area incase there is a tweak that is sore? I know there is the thing now that one shouldnt bandage tendons, but I always did with Sunny, and still do with Mel and Seri if needed. 

Good luck with the steward clogs, will you post piccys of his new tootsies??
How is he feeling today xx
		
Click to expand...

Wensleydale Cheese, just about sums them up lol.

Thank you so much for asking about my special boy 

Well today he is putting weight on the foot, but he is still sweaty between his hind legs, but the opposite side of the 'bad' one .  He had a LW rug on and his stable is very cool, as it is brick built .... I think this is a sign of pain, as he had the same problem, when he was on box rest in 2005 with the Cushings induced Lamintis .... but he is as happy as larry and has an opinion on things, and he also keeping at eye on me, so that is a very good sign 

Now I want to know who is going to look after me, as my little Cob decided that his big foot was going to squash down on mine today and it hurts like hell  ... do I cold tub or hot tub it 

PS .... will definitely post pics of the Steward Clogs .... hmmmm I wonder how much they are going to cost me


----------



## Rosehip (25 February 2012)

If he has an opinion then he cant be in too much pain! I always know when Mels or Seri arent right as they dont chatter and they dont rumage around me! Normally its like having 2 large labrador dogs x siamese cats whiffling round me! I know if the foal isnt right if she doesnt boing onto me!

Ouch, thats not good with your foot!! I'd say ice and arnica...and wine!

I know what you mean about the sweating being a sign of pain, but if you are keeping him as happy as you can then that is all you can do, and it sounds as if you are doing everything humanely possible for him. My guess with the clogs..... close your eyes, put your fingers in your ears and hand them your card, and dont look at your bill!!  xx


----------



## Eaglestone (25 February 2012)

Rosehip said:



			Ouch, thats not good with your foot!! I'd say ice and arnica...and wine!

My guess with the clogs..... close your eyes, put your fingers in your ears and hand them your card, and dont look at your bill!!  xx
		
Click to expand...

You have certainly put a smile on my face  .... I have been such a grumpy and grouchy old bat recently  ... I have my foot in a bowl of warm saline water, with a Whisky in my my hand and it feels soooo much better ... I could not bear the thought of ice (on my foot, not in the Whisky )

Oh and I forgot to answer your last, but one, suggestion about bandaging his leg.  Well, as the Vet did not suggest it, I think I had better not, however, I really do think that years ago, this would have been the choice of treatment .... but lets hope I do not live to regret it 

x


----------



## Rosehip (25 February 2012)

Oh Im so jealous now! I want a whiskey....or balieys....or a port and brandy..... Dont think Im allowed to have anything at the mo, although Im off my meds now....hmmmmm, maybe I should give it a try??! I'll pass on the warm saline though, Im not allowed to lift the kettle!
Ive been rather a grumpy pants myself lately, (I find sarcasm really helps! ) with my health not being great and the ponies not being quite right, so i know its nice to have a smile sometimes. 

I find it really odd that for years 'the' thing to do with tendons was to bandage, and now suddenly its really frowned upon because of the possibility of "overheating" the leg. I know for certain that Sunny wouldnt have lasted as long as he did without his support bandages when he needed it. I wonder if it has anything to do with people not learning/knowing how to bandage properly these days?

Hows that whiskey going down? Give Motor a snuggle from me and my girls next time you check him  x


----------



## Eaglestone (25 February 2012)

Rosehip said:



			Hows that whiskey going down? Give Motor a snuggle from me and my girls next time you check him  x
		
Click to expand...

Will do first thing in the morning and keep your pecker up 

PS and surely a Baileys won't hurt .... just a little one


----------



## Rosehip (25 February 2012)

Eaglestone said:



			Will do first thing in the morning and keep your pecker up 

PS and surely a Baileys won't hurt .... just a little one 

Click to expand...

........ Oh go on then.......  ......Twist my arm !!!! xx


----------



## holt889 (4 March 2012)

Sorry to join this so late on but my pony was doing the same thing... Resting one hind leg, looked very stiff when walking on it, holding it up high now and again. He is 26 so got vet out as I knew he wasn't right in himself ... Diagnosed with cushings and laminitis ... Up until then he showed no signs of lameness so I was really shocked !! Just thought I'd share that incase you want to get yours checked next time vet is out. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 March 2012)

Hows the old boy doing? Hope hes ok.


----------



## Eaglestone (5 March 2012)

holt889 said:



			Sorry to join this so late on but my pony was doing the same thing... Resting one hind leg, looked very stiff when walking on it, holding it up high now and again. He is 26 so got vet out as I knew he wasn't right in himself ... Diagnosed with cushings and laminitis ... Up until then he showed no signs of lameness so I was really shocked !! Just thought I'd share that incase you want to get yours checked next time vet is out. Hope he gets better soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you holt889 ... Motor is already a Cushing's horse and has suffered Laminitis and yes you are right, that is what it was again, but more so due to bruising, as he now has such thin soles and is on a Healthy4hooves to get some growth ... so fingers crossed 

How is your pony doing?


----------



## Eaglestone (5 March 2012)

itsmylife said:



			Hows the old boy doing? Hope hes ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for asking 

He is doing well and had his new Steward clogs on his hinds.

Not allowed out for his walks again yet! He has been as happy as larry since having them fitted and I have now been able to walk him to his lovely deep bedded Field Shelter, where he can be with his mate  ... and is now on "box" rest outside 24/7 ... easier in some ways, but not others, but the main thing is that he is happy ... I owe him that 

I keep him busy hanging a 2nd hay net off his fence and he is convinced he is stealing the hay 

Fingers crossed for him ............


----------



## Sandstone1 (6 March 2012)

Glad to hear hes doing well, I hope he continues to improve. I lost my mare to lammi a couple of years ago and it was horrid. Good luck with him.


----------



## nikicb (14 March 2012)

Hi Eaglestone - your post on Rockysmum's thread reminded me of your pony - how is he doing? x


----------

